# What is this vine?



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Found this unsual vine growing in a fencerow along a country road. I don't recall ever seeing it before. Do yall know it? TTT


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have always known this as Wild Clamatis - I don't know the botanical name - Pretty cool looking vine but it gets real heavy and can be a real bear to remove from a chain link fence.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

_Clematis virginiana_ seed pods


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

That's it!! I cant believe that I havent noticed it before. Thanks. TTT


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok here is how the Virgin's Bower looks now as the seed pods are mature. I have noticed these before over the years at this time of year and wondered what they were. Now I know.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

If it's the same as the clematis paniculata that we have around here, don't mow it!
It takes your breath away like an asthma attack, and burns your eyes, with no odor.
Very invasive and persistent.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Lol lets try this again-that was me long long ago in a galaxy far far away running in the Miami marathon-which I finished! Lets see if this is the Clematis americana -no cant get it to post- corrupt file?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok worked this time-lol!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

TnTnTn said:


> Lol lets try this again-that was me long long ago in a galaxy far far away running in the Miami marathon-which I finished! Lets see if this is the Clematis americana -no cant get it to post- corrupt file?


Haha that was awesome! I was looking in the photo for some flowers.  Congrats on finishing!


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Does that vine grow a fruit like pod of such ?? The bloom when I first saw it looks like one that grows along the ground here . Not near that many blooms though !! We call them pa-pas ! Use to eat the fruit back in my childhood days !! Strange as it is, we found them mostly in cemetaries !!


----------

